# Lupus bloodwork is back with Hashi's.



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I was definitely diagnosed with Hashimoto's.
And all my blood work for Lupus is good EXCEPT CRP level is super high.
They said this could be an indicator for Lupus, but they aren't sure.
WHAT? now what?
he said 'reccomend more lab tests"
and I have a f/u with him in Feb (beginning).
I just don't like this dr. So I think I will go back to my GP and ask him what he thinks.
There is no cure for Lupus or Hashi's. I know that.
BUT my symptoms can be debilitating at times.
I need someone to listen to me! (a dr that is lol)


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had a high CRP level several years ago, and was told it was fibromyalgia, which I now believe was the big brush off. Now I am having joint pain, which is not fibro. New family doc on Monday and I have several recommendations for rheumatologists and endocrinologists from friends. Starting with the family doc and will follow up on specialists after I return form holiday travel.
If you had a bad feeling about the doc, keep looking. Since it may take some time to get into someone new, you can always keep the appointment scheduled for February, and if nothing better comes along by then, you can follow up with this guy to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> Well I was definitely diagnosed with Hashimoto's.
> And all my blood work for Lupus is good EXCEPT CRP level is super high.
> They said this could be an indicator for Lupus, but they aren't sure.
> WHAT? now what?
> ...


Please tell me what tests the doctor ran for Lupus.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> Please tell me what tests the doctor ran for Lupus.


Creatine Kinase
CRP
Complete urinalysis
C3
C4
Coccidiodides Ab, IgG
dsDNA antibody

Who knows.
I am not sure what is going on, because since my thyroid is 'normal' levels, except the antibodies being high (hashi's), he says my thyroid is not why i'm having all the symptoms.

I did not like the rheumatologist, so I will see a new doc sometime soon~when I get an appt.

The only verifiable was the CRP at 24.4 with ref range <8.0mg/L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> Creatine Kinase
> CRP
> Complete urinalysis
> C3
> ...


So, just so I understand; you had absolutely no dsDNA, C3 or C4?

When I hear from you about this, we will discuss this further. Believe me, I don't want you to have it but I do want to be certain one way or the other.

Are you in pain? That is a high CRP. Would you please read all the pages here and tell me what "you" think? Also, given this, has doc set you up for a sonogram of the heart or an EKG?

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/hscrp/test.html


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> So, just so I understand; you had absolutely no dsDNA, C3 or C4?
> 
> When I hear from you about this, we will discuss this further. Believe me, I don't want you to have it but I do want to be certain one way or the other.
> 
> ...


yes, i have had all those, i listed them above. 
no, i have not had a f/u yet.
and i will get into my GP most likely this week to discuss the high CRP.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> yes, i have had all those, i listed them above.
> no, i have not had a f/u yet.
> and i will get into my GP most likely this week to discuss the high CRP.


I probably did not word that correctly. The results of those test showed absolutely 0? No numbers below the range or low in the range?

These antibodies are tricky. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> I probably did not word that correctly. The results of those test showed absolutely 0? No numbers below the range or low in the range?
> 
> These antibodies are tricky. Keep us in the loop.


no, they were just all normal.
i would have to look back on the paperwork to see if there were actual #'s. I don't recall seeing any, other than 'normal'. I'll check again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> no, they were just all normal.
> i would have to look back on the paperwork to see if there were actual #'s. I don't recall seeing any, other than 'normal'. I'll check again


The thing is, you should have none, zero, zilch!! There is a normal range but that is only to detect movement either up or down to track the patient's progress.

So, it's a play on words here. I would rather hear the word "negative."

Sorry to be such a nag. LOL!! I am persistant; I will allude to that.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

What exactly are your symptoms? A high CRP can also indicate Sarcoidosis, another auto-immune disease. I happen to have both Hashi's and Sarcoid. They can also check your ACE level.


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

May I ask everyone who is involved in this post what your "pain" feels like? I was diagnosed with hashimotos 13 years ago and started having pain about 3 years ago. I was then diagnosed with Fibro, however, the pain is much worse in the last 4 months and is constant. My joints stiffen up and I experience tingling sensations in my face, feet and hands. I don't have the butterfly rash, however, I do get rashes on the outside of my thighs, fore arms, and stomach. I can't sleep unless I take tylenol and that is not really working anymore because I am taking it daily. I am starting to think that there is something else going on. Are these the symptoms you have experienced? Also I was test for RA factor and Lupus 7 years ago. Have no idea what those tests were but told that I didn't have either.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> May I ask everyone who is involved in this post what your "pain" feels like? I was diagnosed with hashimotos 13 years ago and started having pain about 3 years ago. I was then diagnosed with Fibro, however, the pain is much worse in the last 4 months and is constant. My joints stiffen up and I experience tingling sensations in my face, feet and hands. I don't have the butterfly rash, however, I do get rashes on the outside of my thighs, fore arms, and stomach. I can't sleep unless I take tylenol and that is not really working anymore because I am taking it daily. I am starting to think that there is something else going on. Are these the symptoms you have experienced? Also I was test for RA factor and Lupus 7 years ago. Have no idea what those tests were but told that I didn't have either.


I never had the butterfly rash; but plenty of rashes and resultant vitiglio.

A lot can happen in 7 years.

I do know this. I was in horrible pain for a long time until I omitted glutens, artificial sweetners and MSG as well as other chemicals from my eating habits. Because in my case, they exacerbated the pain and inflammation.

Tingling suggests peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

I have noticed that when I eat alot of sugar I feel horrible and I hurt alot more. Is that a symptom of lupus or hashimotos? or both? Do or did you also have issue with your fingers and toes going numb at times?


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

stranazingarella said:


> What exactly are your symptoms? A high CRP can also indicate Sarcoidosis, another auto-immune disease. I happen to have both Hashi's and Sarcoid. They can also check your ACE level.


i have butterfly rash on face. i have low grade fevers daily~mostly at night/late afternoon.
i get hot then cold constantly.
and extreme fatigue~oh ya, and headaches horrible!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

lmitchell said:


> I have noticed that when I eat alot of sugar I feel horrible and I hurt alot more. Is that a symptom of lupus or hashimotos? or both? Do or did you also have issue with your fingers and toes going numb at times?


I have more neurological type pain. my SKIN actually hurts.
I don't have the palpation point tenderness to touch when the physician palpates my joints for it to be fibromyalgia. He suspected it at first, but said no because of no hurting to touch. But he got me on a 'good' day I think. Some days I ache all over. Joints. Muscles. just feeling heavy and tired really. mostly in my hands that hurt, elbows. skin pain. hmmm. no clue seriously still.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> I have noticed that when I eat alot of sugar I feel horrible and I hurt alot more. Is that a symptom of lupus or hashimotos? or both? Do or did you also have issue with your fingers and toes going numb at times?


Peripheral neuropathy is common in autoimmune diseases. At the top of the list "is" diabetes so I suggest you get your glucose checked.

It happens with thyroid disease and others as well.

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm


----------

